# How to spell baby's name - Micky or Mickey?



## New Mrs W

My first choice for a name was Niall, which my husband doesn't care for. So we've kind of settled on Michael Patrick to be known as Micky/Mickey. I like it, i think it goes with my sons name (Frankie) although I'm not overkeen on Michael itself. But how would you spell it? My first thought is Mickey but am i just thinking of the mouse?!!! How would you spell it?

Ps as a Catholic i was holding out to see what the new pope would name himself and sees if it inspired me, wouldn't you know he'd choose the one name i couldn't pick!!


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Im with you on the name Niall its so cute!! I also like Mickey, and not Michael, could you not call him Niall Mickey? or Mickey Niall? :D and Frankie is soo cute too :D


----------



## Athena

I like the spelling Mickey that is such a cute name, also Frankie was our choice if we were having a boy it's my fav name ever, gutted I won't get to use it! I'm Catholic too and was waiting to hear what it was. Our church even did a sweepstake lol!!


----------



## mandaxx

How great that the pope and your first son share names though? I'd go with Mickey I think, not sure why just like it better xx


----------



## dan-o

I would say either spelling! Or even Mikey as a short version as well!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mickey vote from me too!


----------



## New Mrs W

dan-o said:


> I would say either spelling! Or even Mikey as a short version as well!

How strange that your boys middle name is Michael, I really love the name Sidney but unfortunately it wouldn't go down too well in my family as i had an uncle named Sidney who pretty much turned his back on his children, my cousins, and wasn't well thought of x otherwise i think id have gone for Sidney! X


----------



## sjminimac

We're going for Harry Michael! I'd say mickey, it just feels right x


----------



## dizzy65

I like Mickey :)


----------



## alicecooper

Mickey


----------



## bumblebeexo

Mickey


----------



## New Mrs W

Looks like Mickey then! Thanks girls x


----------



## Tami

My OH is a Michael and goes by Micky. I think it's a better spelling personally, although I could be biased, but I think it's more of a name in it's own right, and not a mouse, lol. My OH says he prefers Micky because it comes across as more of a man's name when you're older, and he gets less mouse jokes, lol.


----------



## Tasha

Out of those two spells I would chose Mickey. My brother is Michael and uses Mikey which I prefer.


----------



## enarans

We named our baby Micheal. Yes intentionally ea instead of ae. We call him Mickey


----------



## New Mrs W

So there is another baby Mickey! How old is he? X


----------



## JJKCB

I would spell it Mikki - that's how everyone I know has it


----------



## xjesx

I havent seen it as Mikki before...that's neat. I have seen Nikki.


I would lean towards Micky as to avoid the mouse.


----------

